# Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2



## NewsBytes (May 30, 2010)

If you use the internet at all these days, odds are that some of your data will be stored online. Whether it be emails and attachments in GMail, photos in Picasa, documents in Google Docs or file in Box.net. The possibilities of what we can do online are incrementing fast. In just the past few years, we have seen online tools for editing everything from documents and images to videos flourish. In is only natural that over time we will be having a greater amount of our data online.
Gladinet Clou...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2 [review]*

Clouds are still out of reach ! B/w and speed issues need to be solved !


----------



## xitij2000 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2 [review]*

True!

Right now for me, storing data online is only feasible for documents and images. 

Sigh, someday we will catch up to where the world is today, and be able to upload HD videos.

Of course the world would have moved on by then...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2 [review]*

Cloud based OS ^^. It takes a 3-4 days to download a blu-ray movie  and people are talking about clouds. For me, clouds are situated in Sky(out of reach) =)) atleast for 5 yrs or so.


----------



## paroh (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2 [review]*

I think majority of people don't like the concept of cloud computing because of security reasons. I think there are some positive side of cloud computing but most of the points are against cloud computing.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2 [review]*

Security issues are there but the concept is great. These issues can be worked out and we can have a healthy cloud environment but only if we get better speeds and unlimited b/w usage.


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Gladinet Cloud Desktop 2 [review]*

desktop virtualization is a great example of cloud. u sit in any corner of the globe with a net connection of just around 128 kbps, u can access ur desktop which is at ur organization's servers or service providers servers!
the bandwidth per desktop is hardly anrd 40kbps in case of vWorksapce and around 20kbps in case of Citrix Xendesktop.
if ISPs like hathway who giv cable connections to the masses provide desktop as a service using the standard TV and additional set top box internet can reach the masses.
you have a virtualization platform at the bankend servers, each VM of which can act as a desktop for the users, and users can connect to their individual desktops using thin devices...
this is a gr8 concept and there are organizations who have just started to move this way


----------

